# Is the FREE John Calvin commentary on biblehub.com legit?



## Trinity Apologetics (Apr 6, 2015)

So recently I found a bunch of free Bible commentaries on Bible Hub: Search, Read, Study the Bible in Many Languages... including one by Matthew Poole and John Calvin. I even found "Wesley's Notes." Do you guys know if these are legitimately by those men? And I'm liking Matthew Poole a lot so far but I know little about him aside from him being a Puritan. Is he recommended? Awesome? Does his theology/interpretations have any weaknesses?

Also, it would be really helpful to me if you can point out another free commentary by a Calvinist theologian. Thanks brothers!

Grace,
Ethan


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 6, 2015)

Matthew Poole, John Calvin, John Gill, Matthew Henry have all had their commentaries in public domain and on-line in different formats for years. I haven't looked at the Bible Hub versions, but I'd think they are genuine.

For one thing, it's easier to take the genuine public domain text files and put them in whatever format you'd like than to come up with forgeries. In these days of instant information, errors and suspect sources get exposed very quickly.

Just note that the free Calvin Commentaris are older translations. I like using them, but they are not the same translation as some of the newer editions.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 6, 2015)

Poole is very good, as are Henry, Calvin, Gill. If they have Ryle's Expository Thoughts on the Gospels, you'll find it profitable as well.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 6, 2015)

If you like using the older commentaries, there are several VERY good Bible software packages for free on the internet that offer these types of commentaries for free as well.

E-sword and theWord are two of the best free packages.

e-Sword | Home
Bible Software theWord!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 6, 2015)

I got Calvin for e-Sword (and a bunch of other stuff) here: Latest e-Sword Downloads, Modules, Utilities, and News - e-Sword News, Downloads, and Forums - www.BibleSupport.com


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2015)

There are a good number of smartphone apps that have these kinds of public domain resources freely available as well.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 6, 2015)

Calvin Commentaries also here:

Calvin's Commentaries Complete - Christian Classics Ethereal Library

Downloadable here:
http://www.ccel.org/ccel/calvin/commentaries


----------

